

Ask HN: Hacker's netbook recommendations below $250 shipped? - dpritchett

My HP laptop is dying slowly and I'd like to replace it with something smaller that can comfortably run Ubuntu and maybe a bit of Clojure + Ruby dev work on the side.  I'm completely out of the loop when it comes to the netbook market.  Should I look at eeePC?  Dell Minis?<p>Thanks for your help.
======
nzmsv
The Dell Mini 10n comes with Ubuntu out of the box, which may be a
consideration.

I'd recommend getting something with a near-full-size keyboard, which means at
least 10" screen. I picked up a used Acer Aspire One a year ago. It was cheap,
and still runs great, but the small keyboard is a pain.

------
srik
Can't speak for the Dell or Aspire, but I have used ubuntu on the eeepc,
classmate pc, hp mini(~6.5 hrs on battery) and the samsung nc210. Among these
atleast I prefer the samsung, which im using currently(int warranty, good
keyboard, ~5 hrs on battery, no driver probs and incedibly cute to boot). You
might have to run a few scripts, but driver support is generally pretty good
on any netbook(consider ubuntu unr). Also, some IDEs dont display as well on
smaller screens, so do keep that in mind.

------
run4yourlives
I got my wife an eeePC a while back. It's stock windows of course, but the
machine itself seems well made and hasn't had any issues.

I'd recommend it.

